# Getting Your Girlfriend Riding Passion...



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I have been dating a new woman for few months now and she expressed interest in riding, I did not want to push her...or make her feel that she needed to ride to be in a relationship with me so I took it slow and this last weekend I took her on some of the local trails....this is what she had to say about the experience:

Singletrack Geek: My First Ride - Guest Post

Have you got your loved one into riding and how did it go?


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice! My wife is by far my favorite riding buddy. I have thoroughly enjoyed watching her progress over the last 2.5 years.

EDIT: Just read the blog post. She sounds like a super cool girl. Hang on to that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## memmot (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been married just over 2 years, and it wasn't until this summer that my wife expressed interest in riding in with me. We tried a few times last year to MTB together, but those trips were complete failures. I think there were a few factors in the change. Probably the most important was her desire to share my hobby with me, knowing that she may never reach to skill level I'm at. Also weight loss and control were a big motivator, as well as replacing her worn out Schwinn with a Niner that we assemble together. We've done a few trail rides this year, and it's been a blast. The relationship aspect of riding is a huge motivation for both of us. And we both understand that there a times that it's ok that I go alone or with other people. I look forward to see how my wife progresses as a rider the next few years.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Nice! My wife is by far my favorite riding buddy. I have thoroughly enjoyed watching her progress over the last 2.5 years.
> 
> EDIT: Just read the blog post. She sounds like a super cool girl. Hang on to that one. :thumbsup:


Oh yeah, I plan on it...she is awesome.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

I got my now wife of 13 years into riding when we were first dating. We ride together at least twice during the week, and have to schedule time on our "spinning" bike 3 - 4 times during the week. We ride with a small group of "guys", occasionally they'll "flake", but not my wife! She was just now, via email from work, emailing me about what we're going to ride this weekend. We've traveled all over the western US and even as far as NZ to ride. She easily gives our riding guy friends a run for their money too. If you've got a riding partner, girl friend or wife, that enjoys riding, hang on to her! But be careful, she may just end up having a nicer bike than you!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I started a long time ago with the process of converting my girlfriend into a mountain biker. To start with she was in university, smoked, hadn't exercised since 10th grade and just showed a general interest in riding.

Where i succeeded numerous of my friends have failed and I will list their reasons for failure:

1. Don't push to go riding with your SO (Let them come to you, suggest the day, time and location (if they can).
2. Don't purchase a crazy new bike for them to ride. (Let them learn on what they have, it lowers the expectations of success and the repercussions for failure to adopt it as a hobby).
3. Don't take them on too long, too technical, too hot, too cold, too an extreme of a ride (Find a place that is easy, scenic and go at the perfect weather time, make it short, fun and have a reward at the end like a cold gatorade/beer/sandwich.)
4. Don't shove the lifestyle down their throats. (there is no reason for them to watch all your Kranked collection or Roam or the Collective or Danny Mckaskill videos (sp) nor start reading Bike, or Dirt Rag or MBA religiously).
5. Don't sign them up for a race or let them sign up for a race. (nothing kills the fun of learning to ride than the pressure of competiton).
6. Don't ever say "You can do this it is easy!" when they are stalled on a seemingly easy technical section. Just don't, this one I know from personal experience. 

Things to do:
1. Do get them riding shorts, gloves and a proper helmet. 
2. Do teach them to fix a flat, adjust their tire pressure, derailleur and brakes themselves. 
3. Do, when they are ready, let them get their own bike. You enjoy researching and buying yours why shouldn't they?
4. Do ride ahead and wait then continue on when they are ready. 
5. Do let them lead and hold your chatter to a minimum and keep back a good distance.
6. Do say encouraging words but not the above words.
7. Do encourage them to ride alone or without you in another group. Listen intently when they regale you with stories of what happened.
8. Do be patient, supportive and understanding

After letting my system have its way my girlfriend stopped smoking, got to the point where she could ride for more than 2 miles, started riding a trail by her house by herself, stopped to help other fix a flat, started suggesting riding other trails, bought her own cool bike, then another cool bike, then an even cooler bike and we started living the lifestyle together. 

14 years later we are still riders, although kids have put a stop to riding together very often but she rides with the same guys as I ride with, we plan vacations around getting some riding in together and she just got another really cool bike (although this time I was fairly instrumental in picking and choosing what to get...once you are married it really doesn't matter as much there).

Too many friends have said "I wish I could find a woman like your wife" or " I wish my wife wanted to ride with us like yours does" and honestly many would but it takes a long time and patience but the pay off is so worth it.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

@Rockcrusher ALL +1 :thumbsup:


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

OP...that is very cool.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Well Mudpuppy, it was all CraigH's fault: our first date almost 14 years ago was an out and back on the paved Seymour Conservation Forest path in North Vancouver on my 100lb Canadian Tire bike (he wouldn't let me go biking until I bought a proper helmet). From there I got my first HT; Craig supported my new found habit with some women's only mtn bike camps and lots of riding. Some birthdays and Christmas' all I got was bike related items; other members of my family just didn't understand how I could be happy to receive new bike parts...

The passion hasn't left and Craig still remains my favourite riding partner. I have 3 bikes (HT, FS XC and freeride rig) and am yearning to upgrade . We still do several multi-day road trips every year to various riding destinations (as you know) and hope to continue for as long as our legs and lungs hold up! :thumbsup:

BTW - you've got a great gal there. Good on you for supporting her budding mtn bike passion with a gentle hand. Hope we can ride together one day!


----------



## jdfelt (Mar 29, 2009)

This is awsome. My wife of 4 years is my riding partner 90% of the time, and is able to leave most of my guy friends in the dust. rockcrusher has a great list of do's and don'ts; the only thing I would add is to be very careful how you define "easy trail" early on. 

My wife and I had been dating for only a few months when we went on our first MTB ride. She is from Boise and we were going to school in Michigan. I made the assumption that because she owned a MTB and proper helmet; and that she was from out west, that she had been on actual trails before. I was wrong. I took her on what I felt was an easy trail; well she did not feel the same and we had to nurse her back into trying again after the first failure. 

Now she is a rock star and wants to start racing.

Nothing like riding with your significant other.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I decided I wanted to get back into riding, asked my wife if it was something she would be interested in. Ended up buying 2 bikes for us. She is pretty much an absolute beginner , didn't ride much as a kid and afraid to ride down a curb. For now i just ride with her at the local park (flatland) to get her confindent, it will be a while till we hit trails together but its all good. Actually will be a long while, prego right now , and knee surgery on a torn ACL/miniscus after the kid is born.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I've bought bikes for three different girlfriends. Two still ride. Bikes. None still ride me.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks all, yeah I am pretty happy that she had a great time...took a few fails in the past to figure out easy trails for me and easy for a beginner are two different things. The issue for me was that on the island there is not much in the way of beginner trails...but I found a few that have worked a few times now. Yeah may head down and pick up some shorts and gloves today...and maybe a good saddle for her.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

rockcrusher said:


> I started a long time ago with the process of converting my girlfriend into a mountain biker. To start with she was in university, smoked, hadn't exercised since 10th grade and just showed a general interest in riding.
> 
> Where i succeeded numerous of my friends have failed and I will list their reasons for failure:
> 
> ...


This is great advice and about what I did. My wife has made a lot of progress over the 5 months that she has been riding. The only thing I didn't account for was the fact that biking now cost twice the money.


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

Bailey44 said:


> This is great advice and about what I did. My wife has made a lot of progress over the 5 months that she has been riding. The only thing I didn't account for was the fact that biking now cost twice the money.


Biking may cost twice the money, but it's SOOOO MUCH EASIER to get things through the approval process, don't you find? Just about anything I buy for her bike requires zero explanation.

I tried to get my wife into biking, first road, then MTB. We got her a nice Specialized Stumpjumper for a song back in '95 at the LL Bean outlet up in Maine. She rode a little, but I did basically every "don't do this" rockcrusher mentioned. Then, she talked to another girl who was an avid mountain biker, and then she saw a TV show on mtb vacations, and the seed took root, basically without my involvement.

Rockcrusher's list is dead on the money. Only thing I can add is that once the hook is set, I put all the best parts on her bike and just kept mine rideable. It's only recently that my bikes are comparable to hers, and that's mostly because there isn't much room left for hers to go up. Her favorite bike is her 17lb Scale, which she wields like a deadly weapon. Most of our friends can't keep up with her, and it's only certain conditions where I am still faster. Last year was her first year racing Elite.

cmh


----------



## jaymurr (Mar 27, 2011)

I just started again this year after years off and I took the opportunity to ask my wife if she wanted to start. She hadn't ridden a bike in 10+ years but she jumped at the opportunity.

She prefers scenic (flat) trails by the lake, but she does come trail riding with me occasionally. I'm not pushing her into it, letting her go at her own pace but she's learning to love it...all of it but the climbs. She'll get there too.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

I started my wife on her mtb adventure by buying two used cheap bikes. We used to be road bikers. She reluctantly followed me on 'this crazy idea of mine' and inmediately fell in love with mtb intensity, challenge, wilderness, safety (better falling on the trail than being hit by a car), camaraderie and fun. 
Now, the road bikes are forgotten and we have even taken 2 mtb vacations. 
Here we are at Puerto Rico's Cabo Rojo Lighthouse, Dry Forest Fort Capron Tower and, showing of some lovely scratches.
May all be well, ride on !


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Not me*



mudpuppy said:


> I have been dating a new woman for few months now and she expressed interest in riding, I did not want to push her...or make her feel that she needed to ride to be in a relationship with me so I took it slow and this last weekend I took her on some of the local trails....this is what she had to say about the experience:
> 
> Singletrack Geek: My First Ride - Guest Post
> 
> Have you got your loved one into riding and how did it go?


My wife rides but I like time to myself to get out and explore. Heck, I even mostly enjoying riding alone because it gives me time to think and relax.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> Not me


Not surprised.


----------



## pdlhrd (Jun 6, 2006)

*A Journey*

My wife & I had some of our first dates on MTBs and we've never looked backed. Lots of good adventures, good times and good friends.


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

I tried getting my last girlfriend into mountain biking only to watch it end in misery. She was a good sport about it (for the most part) but decided it just was not for her and refused to do it again. So this time around i discovered it easier to simply connect our two passions, photography and mountain biking, by her taking pictures of me riding. She loves the chase of the ride and challenge of getting the perfect shot, and i now enjoy having memories via picture of all the rides she captures through her lens. Works out perfectly:thumbsup:


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I love seeing the stories and pics....thanks everyone for sharing. Keep it up.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the one thing i learned since i ride with my boyfriend alot, is that she has to LOVE it in order to put up with the pain of exertion and crashes. luckily i loved it. i used to ride in trails as a kid, so i knew it was something i wanted to get back into. 
barking commands is a no-no. no matter how much "advice" he tried to give me, it was frustrating at first because the advice he gave me made me feel like i was riding unnatural to my comfort level. so i let myself get a feel of things on my own, i rode how i felt was natural, and from there, you start to adapt to instinctual manuvres (like slightly hovering over rough stuff to let your body be a natural suspension, and moving back on the saddle during descents). it started to make sense. so if she's doing things a little weird at first, just say "it helps to...." and if she still doesnt do it right away, she will eventuallly! 
sometimes good riders who've been riding forever, forget what its like to be a beginner. i've been riding a few years and i'm getting one of my girlfriends into it, and she's very timid. i'll admit i was "ballsier" than her at first, but i can understand where she's coming from. you have to build confidence.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats on the beginnings of a great trail relationship, mudpuppy! My spouse( we just got hitched in Victoria recently) started mtn. biking when she was 48, and now we love to do singletrack, etc.

This past weekend we did Whistler and vicinity in fact. Amazing, smoked two packs for 28 years and then quits. Now after me being out of shape for three years I have finally caught back up to her since I ride everyday to work now, fortunately.


----------



## gaberdeen (Aug 8, 2011)

The wife and I bought our 10yr old daughter a Specialized Myka which led me into buying a Xcaliber. Then the wife decides she wants a bike to so we settled on a Trek navigator .Gonna start her slow and easy because we're both old and out of shape. Hopefully she enjoys bike riding and will want to progress and join my daughter and me on the trails.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

When we first started dating, mountain bike dates were common place for me and my wife, and 11 years later, they still are...

From last Sunday


----------



## Yelm (Jul 10, 2011)

Being that my other hobby is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and the wife has no interest in learning about that stuff, getting her to ride was easy. I simply bought her a bike and now she bought our two boys bikes and we go riding almost every weekend on the trails and several times a week just around town.


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

jaymurr said:


> She prefers scenic (flat) trails by the lake, but she does come trail riding with me occasionally. I'm not pushing her into it, letting her go at her own pace but she's learning to love it...all of it but the climbs. She'll get there too.


 I believe that is an overlooked aspect. As I lerned recently looking back at pic's of my wife Joely riding. Pay attention to what type of riding is enjoyed. Some women like some guy's find xc type rides as stimulating as watching curling.

Now that I look back without the "Happy she is riding" joy in the way. I know now that Joely is more interested in DH type riding and stuff like that. So when she gets back from FISU Games we will both be working together on this.... she admits she prefers this type of riding.


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been interested in riding ever since moving from Florida to NC. Last year my daughter (then 7) was looking over my shoulder while I was watching skate videos on youtube (dads an old skate rat from back in the day) and we stumbled on kranked 8 revolve. She said "Daddy I want to do that!" I said "Me too!" So I got her a MTB for her 8th birthday and soon after got one for myself. We ride as much as possible but at the time my wife had no interest. Her lack of interest seemed to deepen when she'd see us all scratched up and hear crash stories.

The next thing I know my daughter wants to race. So this year we entered in the CYMBL series races. At her first race she started with the wrong age group by mistake 2 minutes behind her group. Didn't matter, she came in second anyway. We were pumped.

So on the ride home from the race out of nowhere my wife says she wants to get a bike. WHOAH! Really? Umm ok. Let me know when you want to get one and I'll take you to a few bike shops and you can ride a few and pick one out.

One Hardrock sport 29er later we're all riding. She's still getting her legs under her but she's enjoying it so far. In one year the family has gone from zero riders to all of us. I'm completely stoked.


----------



## thedubsack85 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well ive been into riding for awhile, my newest Gf is expressing the desire to ride, But wants a beach cruiser, will help her with it as much as i can and go riding a few times a month at the beach with her, am hoping this will turn her into a MTB rider! WOOT!


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Am I the only one who clicked on this thread thinking the title was " Getting your girlfriend in riding position."? I should skim slower.

Anyway, great thread, glad you guys are enjoying the fun together.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

my wife said that she wanted to ride with me... well...my bike ended up with some sweet upgrades 
she does take that thing around the park and we will go on rides but nothing too crazy


----------



## thedubsack85 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ryan_in_AZ said:


> Am I the only one who clicked on this thread thinking the title was " Getting your girlfriend in riding position."? I should skim slower.
> 
> Anyway, great thread, glad you guys are enjoying the fun together.


Not at all, But there was no NSFW so i was hoping for Mtb riding pics! Lol


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

pdlhrd said:


> My wife & I had some of our first dates on MTBs and we've never looked backed. Lots of good adventures, good times and good friends.


Excellent pictures and landscape ! Adventure, enjoyment and great company are strong motivators for my wife to keep riding after many years. Relief from daily pressure via a non competittive approach has helped a lot too. :thumbsup:


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

XCkiller said:


> I tried getting my last girlfriend into mountain biking only to watch it end in misery. She was a good sport about it (for the most part) but decided it just was not for her and refused to do it again. So this time around i discovered it easier to simply connect our two passions, photography and mountain biking, by her taking pictures of me riding. She loves the chase of the ride and challenge of getting the perfect shot, and i now enjoy having memories via picture of all the rides she captures through her lens. Works out perfectly:thumbsup:


A perfect synergy at work !


----------



## mtbsuck&die (Jun 11, 2011)

My boyfriend and I started the MTB journey together when we first started dating. Starting with commuting to work with road bikes turned into an all MTB obsession. Although he has progressed much quicker than I have he never makes me feel below him. Our weekends consist of "where are we biking?" It's great to share the passion with a SO.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

jerry68 said:


> When we first started dating, mountain bike dates were common place for me and my wife, and 11 years later, they still are...
> 
> From last Sunday


That looks like Bent Creek.

My wife has been riding off-road for over 20 years. we have ridden many miles together.

The last few years we changed it up a bit, she definitely rides with me all the time.

PK


----------



## chemitaa (Dec 12, 2008)

My wife hates mtb :madman:


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

I bought a $2000 Giant for her, it sits in the room. I guess she doesn't want to get it dirty


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

My girlfriend and I went on one of our first dates on a road bike ride. She started mountain biking with me but stopped after the second time she fell and broke her arm. I understood her conclusion that the fun just wasn't worth the risk / pain. Many years later and after we were married, she saw how much fun I was having and saw the women I was riding with enjoying it. She took lessons from a local woman MTB instructor who really turned the corner for my wife changing from a timid rider to a confident rider. I was so STOKED!!!

We had a really tough time finding a full squish bike that would fit her. After a long search she ended up with a Pivot Mach 5. How is that for a first real mountain bike? One of my riding lady buddies had a Mach 5 and let my wife ride it while my buddy coached her on a ride. My wife rode - and made - things I don't think she would have even tried. The bike certainly helped but I think the coaching from other women helped more.

Now she was starting to ride with me and really enjoy the challenge. I always tried to take her on appropriate trails - confidence building with **a little** new challenge. And I tried to wait until she asked for advice or pointers. That can be EXTREMELY hard when you see your wife doing something wrong but waiting until she has figured out it is wrong and is ready to change. She was making AMAZING progress! Unfortunately, she broke her wrist about that time. She was trying a log stack with her riding group and missed her second attempt over it. I posted a thread on here about that crash (http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/spotting-catching-other-riders-long-625579.html).

Roughly a year after her broken wrist and surgery to correct it - she is riding again and enjoying riding. Yes, she has backed off the aggressive stuff a bit. But after three broken bones and one surgery - who wouldn't? We ride together at least once a week. I wish it was more but between the weather and both of our work schedules, that is just what has happened this summer. Should be able to ride together more once it cools off.

Two other things I wanted to add - 
+1 on everything RockCrusher said.
Finding an appropriate riding buddy or group made a HUGE difference for my wife. It is so much more fun to have some one learning and progressing with you. Around here there is a group called Ride Like a Girl. Women mountain bikers riding with other women. That was also a HUGE help.


----------



## flowremix (Jan 13, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> I've bought bikes for three different girlfriends. Two still ride. Bikes. None still ride me.


HAAHAHAAA!!!!
I honestly think its hot and a turn on when girls ride. both kind of ride. haha.


----------



## conlysm (Aug 12, 2011)

Justin Credible said:


> I bought a $2000 Giant for her, it sits in the room. I guess she doesn't want to get it dirty


this is why my wife and I are looking into a used bike for her, so we don't deal with that, currently trying to sell a brand new Cannondale Road Bike that has been ridden twice, same reason, it's pretty when it's clean.


----------



## conlysm (Aug 12, 2011)

I told my wife that I am getting back into mountain biking, she said "have fun" and had no interest. Now that the magazines and mountain bike talk have filled the house and the prospect of taking the dogs with us has come up she has shown more interest. We are now contemplating selling her road bike and buying her a used MTB. She is concerned with keeping up though.

To be honest, I am not concerned at all, I will always wait for her and have been even more excited about getting back into the sport knowing that she wants to join me.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*I created a monster*









I started her off slow on borrowed bikes, fire-road riding. I gradually added challenges when she was ready and it was her decision. The first few rides is critical, one bad crash, uncomfortable ride due to weather or fatigue, or too challenging a course will deter new riders. This pic was taken yesterday at Burke Bike park in Kingdom trails vt. We did a 4 hour cross country ride early morning and did lift serviced stuff another 4 hours. She now rides a 2011 niner RIP 9 29er. We ride daily together. I would not be able to ride a fraction of what I do now had she not taken to Mountain biking.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

My girlfriend's pretty competitive, so we entered a race together. A 24hr race..... and we won! that worked pretty well to make her love riding!

Little blog report HERE

Happy podium shot









22hrs in, pretty tired, but still smashing out good lap times!









Stretching the lead through the night









She's a star! (and a very happy lady)


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

PMK said:


> That looks like Bent Creek.


That is full of WIN!


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

I like chics in spandex.


----------



## quid (Aug 12, 2011)

mtbsuck¨8363915 said:


> My boyfriend and I started the MTB journey together when we first started dating. Starting with commuting to work with road bikes turned into an all MTB obsession. Although he has progressed much quicker than I have he never makes me feel below him. Our weekends consist of "where are we biking?" It's great to share the passion with a SO.


We also developed our new hobby together, it started off 5 years ago when we dated with our crappy city bikes in the forest. Those were good times.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

chemitaa said:


> My wife hates mtb :madman:


Very sad to hear that...does she hate the mountain or the bike??


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

CxAgent2 said:


> She took lessons from a local woman MTB instructor.... Pivot Mach 5. How is that for a first real mountain bike?......My wife rode - and made - things I don't think she would have even tried.....ride with me and really enjoy the challenge.... I always tried to take her on appropriate trails - confidence building..... I tried to wait until she asked for advice or pointers.....she has backed off the aggressive stuff a bit..... We ride together at least once a week......Finding an appropriate riding buddy or group made a HUGE difference for my wife. It is so much more fun to have some one learning and progressing with you. Around here there is a group called Ride Like a Girl. Women mountain bikers riding with other women. That was also a HUGE help.


You just added another excellent chapter to Rockcrusher's post....few things are better than seeing one's SO improving and enjoying herself...ride on !


----------



## godsang (May 24, 2010)

My husband got me into cycling and then mountain biking. He has taught me so much, yet we still struggle with our different communication styles. We ride together, with other people, and separate. We also race in our local series and I'm having such a blast!


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

Anonymous said:


> I've bought bikes for three different girlfriends. Two still ride. Bikes. None still ride me.


Well there's a shocker. Your sig tells all.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been hoping my girlfriend would get back into riding again. She used to be a very avid mountain biker in Oklahoma, but when she moved here 10 years ago was disappointed in the mountain biking she experienced up here at that time. She was also very afraid of riding on the road, especially since that is basically suicide in Oklahoma and so hadn't done it at all.

Seeing me finally getting back on my bike commuting 100 miles every other week (work schedule is 7 days on, 7 days off) and my starting to tour again she decided she needed to have a touring bike to accompany me at some point in the future. She's been commuting a few days a week on her new Novarra Safari for a couple of months now but isn't really enjoying it and we need to set up the cockpit better for her (doesn't like the touring bars & grip shifters, + experiencing wrist pain).

I was able to borrow a friends car (we don't own one) and bought a bike rack, as we borrow it sometimes and sometimes rent, and we went trail riding a week ago for my birthday. Now she's totally stoked on mountain biking again (thanks Banner trail gnomes!) and even went for her first ride for the hell of it this week in-city! We've got a car reserved for this weekend for her birthday and are going to go trail riding on Saturday at least, and possibly Monday as well (if we aren't too hung over)!

I did notice that her Safari is sitting in the living room today, so it's still too damn easy for her to take a short bus ride into work many days, but at least she is totally jazzed to go mountain biking and actively looking for pleasant evening street rides near home! YAY! :cornut: 

I suspect there is a tipping point where commuting goes from feeling like work, to being more enjoyable as you get stronger and also more comfortable on the road. She hasn't reached that point yet, but I think her dismay at how difficult mountain biking was because we are out of shape may act as a motivator to her cycling more in-city. I suspect this will make a feedback loop - as we mountain bike more she gets more confidant and has more fun on the bike, making cycling in-city more comfortable and easier, making her stronger for mountain biking making both more enjoyable!

I'll be revamping her cockpit into something more like her mountain bike set-up soon in the hopes this will both relieve her wrist pain and make her cycling in-city more pleasant.

Thanks for the great thread! Some good advice here!


----------



## BCgee (Aug 20, 2011)

This thread is awesome and Pedalhound's blog link compelling. Unfortunately, my lady does prefer heels and perfume.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

Anonymous said:


> I've bought bikes for three different girlfriends. Two still ride. Bikes. None still ride me.


You want a new girlfriend? Cuz I want a new bike.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

WickedGood said:


> You want a new girlfriend? Cuz I want a new bike.


Sure if you don't mind the fact that I voted for Ford, over Carter.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

We went racing together again  She's still in her first summer of riding.

Here's Grace in action nailing the treacherous, crowd pleasing, bombhole









Grace enjoyed it so much she wrote a blog entry for my blog!


----------



## jaltura (Aug 29, 2011)

Envious of all you guys with riding wives/girlfriends. Had one of those once and stupidly let her get away...now riding is an "escape" from my wife.


----------



## Mannyace (Jul 19, 2011)

I am new to biking, love working out just never thought biking was a mass mucle thing. Boy was I wrong some huge guys doing it plus it beefs up your legs. Back to topic my girlfriend of five years has a friend. Her and her husband love to bike. Asked her if she wanted to go long story short I had to go. Bought two little 100 dollar jobies at walmart. They took us on paved trails first time only did 4 miles : ( by the end of the month was doing between 13 to 20. One day I see a dirt trail so I take the goose down it bad idea... But then I started to see the fun in biking. we just bought new cannondale trails great bike so far she had her first fall but took it like a pro. Just happy that she found something we both love.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Rockcrusher, your dead on!

I met my Fiancee and she said she has ridden before she moved up here to NC. I already had 3 bikes (2 MTB and a road) and she said she wanted to get back into it, so we got her sweet road bike and started riding together last spring. This spring she sprung for for a new MTB, a GT Avalanche 1.0 in XS, the ONLY frame that would fit her little 4'9in frame! She got shoes and we put on some flat pedals for her to start out on and we went out on really easy trails with no obsticles, no craziness what so ever, even rode on the pavement for a while to give the bike a good shake down ride and for her to get used to the gears and the over all feel of the bike.

About a month ago we went on a more advanced trail, there are some good hills to climb but not many technical features to navigate, and a number of berms to rail if you like to carry some speed. I rode ahead and would stop, check on her take a break, and ride some more. she took 3 good digs and got up with a smile each time....one time it looked like she came off a berm and hit a tree with her pedal!!! Throughout the ride Id give her a heads up as to what was coming up and what line to take to make it easy for her. She ended up very bruised and dirty from her crashes but OK over all and ready to go and hit the trails again to learn more skills and gain more strength!!!!:thumbsup:

I usually ride my SS when I ride with her so I get a different workout than my geared bike, and since I only work 3 days a week I get my "hammer fest" on when I ride alone or with friends! I also make sure that all her gear and her bike is ready to go when she wants to ride, she knows where the trails are and her bike easily fits in the back of her vehicle.

For her birthday I got her Speedplay Light Action pedals for her roadie.....and she LOVED them!!! 

She rocks....for many, many, many reasons!!!! :rockon:


----------



## pikeman (Jun 24, 2009)

*riding buddies*

Here's my riding buddies, my wife and my 6 year old son. They both rip!


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I love the family shot!! Hopefully God willing someday, my fiance and I will have children that love biking


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

This thread is awesome. The one thing I've observed is guys letting their gf climb up fire roads with bicycle gearing meant for street riding on the first ride. level the playing field if your serious.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

My wife has a bike, every once in awhile she even considers riding it. No pressure from me. She'll do it when or if she does it. I don't want her to ride unless she wants to or it won't be fun.


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

My wife went over the bars on a washed out downhill about 2 years ago. Since then, she is really scared of going on any single tracks or downhill. We still ride fire roads together, and she is a beast going up hills, but I have to ditch her when I want to hit something more tech. Any advice on getting her over her post crash shakes? We still do a lot of riding together, so that is nice, it just tends to be boring.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

+1 for Rockcrusher's comments.

I also like the camera/photography idea. Bringing a camera to a ride (and using it) takes the pressure off. My husband and I met mountain biking, so he didn't have to get me started. But he's always been faster than me. If I don't feel like riding fast to try to keep up, I give him a camera. He sprints ahead to find a good place to take a photo; I ride past him; and he sprints to catch me. He has a blast so I feel good and it take all the (self-imposed) pressure off me.

PeterMarv - when I lose confidence, no amount of pushing or 'encouragement' from my SO helps as it makes me feel like I'm disappointing him. If possible, I'd step up the difficulty of trails in baby steps to allow her to slowly gain confidence. Also, if there are girl's rides or rides with other girls in them, encourage her to participate. The peer pressure of seeing other girls ride things has made me try things that my husband couldn't get me to try. To me, he's superhuman, so I can watch him do something forever, but that won't make me believe that I can do it. On the other hand, if I see someone who I consider to be at my level succeed at doing something, I'm much more likely to try it.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

When I started to date the woman who became my wife, she was curious about riding but had never learned how to ride (came from a south Pacific island where biking is just starting to have some serious followers). We had the chance to try a tandem and she liked that, but it was one of those real tank-heavy cheap BSO types. Fun for the beach bike trail but nothing seriously off-road. She just did not enjoy herself enough to get hooked

I eventually built up a bike that fit her well, convinced her to try, and taught her how to ride, several years after we were married. Then she got pregnant and decided any type of riding was too dangerous for a pregnant woman. 

Years passed....daughter got into riding at a young age...wife felt left-out when we would go off to ride...more years passed....

Wife finally decided she wanted to ride, started getting used to the bike on a stationary mag trainer. Built up her "cycling muscles" this way, but refused to get out and try riding, even on the streets and paths by our home.

Months ago I saw an advert on Craig's List for a tandem that was a bit more serious than the one we tried 20 odd years prior. Suggested it to the wife, she said to go an get it. 

Advised wife before she rode it with me I would need to customize it for her comfort. Got her on it and measured up her best position for riding. Changed out the seatpost to a Kalloy Guizo suspension post, changed out the seat to one that fits her upright position better and has springs,gel, and a cutout for a La-Z-Boy type of plush ride, got a longer stoker-stem so she could sit more upright, got Ergon grips for her hand comfort, flat pedals with toe-clips as she is scared of SPD's and doesn't really need to "dab" a foot anyway, and finally a full kit of bike specific clothing that is really comfortable. 

With all this comfort built in for her, I knew I needed to get her mind into the sport comfortably, so after checking her out on the bike by riding our neighborhood paths I took her to the coast to ride in Point Reyes National Seashore, riding on the easiest flattest fire-road trail (The Coast Trail) after spending the night at a wonderful bed-and-breakfast lodge. We even brought a picnic lunch and took the ride real easy. Since she had a great night, was in one of her favorite locales, and was physically comfortable on the bike she had the best cycling experience ever.

That planted the seed.

She is now planning to ride the single bike, and even wants me to modify my daughter's now outgrown road bike with flat bars so she can ride the paths near home so she can train herself to better balance and work her bike specific muscles without having to be in the more intense mental game mountain biking entails. Once she feels comfortable on that bike she is going to hit the singletrack. She is already dreaming of the SF Peninsula, Tahoe, and even Whistler.

It took 20 years, but going easy and treating her the right way got her hooked. Before too long she will probably out do me in cycling fanaticism.


----------



## chickenowa (Sep 8, 2011)

pikeman said:


> Here's my riding buddies, my wife and my 6 year old son. They both rip!


Awesome pic!!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

My wife started riding four years ago and hasn't looked back. She's awesome!









And she helps build trails, too.


----------



## chickenowa (Sep 8, 2011)

This is me!


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

miatagal96 said:


> PeterMarv - when I lose confidence, no amount of pushing or 'encouragement' from my SO helps as it makes me feel like I'm disappointing him. If possible, I'd step up the difficulty of trails in baby steps to allow her to slowly gain confidence. Also, if there are girl's rides or rides with other girls in them, encourage her to participate. The peer pressure of seeing other girls ride things has made me try things that my husband couldn't get me to try. To me, he's superhuman, so I can watch him do something forever, but that won't make me believe that I can do it. On the other hand, if I see someone who I consider to be at my level succeed at doing something, I'm much more likely to try it.


Thanks, this sounds good. I have a co-worker that rides, so maybe i can get her out with my wife. I will also try the camera idea, that might add some excitement to our rides!


----------



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)

This is my fiance's first season. Before this year, the last bike she owned had training wheels and little mermaid stickers on it. She has come a long way in a very short amount of time.

Spring Fruita trip:

Camp









Rustler Loop









A little friend we met on Prime Cut









There were a lot of flowers out


















Pre-ride









Hot Tomato deliciousness 









Touristy shot









Acting all cute during a break









Early Summer on the Ogden BST:

Everything was so green and the trail was super buff (Rainbow Garden area)




































These little guys were out in force



























Good ol' Utah gravel









This month we decided she enjoyed the sport enough to justify a legit FS bike. I bought her a brand new Specialized Safire. She named it "Ladybug" and is absolutely in love with it. 









She rode Coldwater Canyon Overlook like a champ, making every switchback on the way up and absolutely shredded on the way down. I was super proud. No pics from that ride.

We rode Dog Lake, but mistakenly took the Little Water trail up. It was steep and nasty, mostly hike a bike for a good mile or so. 













































The down was fun though


















We rode it again on this Wednesday and took the right trail this time. She absolutely killed it. 































































Its been a good bike season so far.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

that is awesome


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

+1 to what RockCrusher and so many have said!

I've seen a lot of threads on these forums asking "how do I get my wife/girlfriend to mountain bike?" I'd sum it up this way: Don't try too hard.

For years… decades… he (my husband) tried to make me enjoy mountain biking and I tried to make him enjoy downhill skiing. Mostly we ended up yelling at each other a lot.

Then a couple years ago we both started leaving each other alone about it. Now, I fear he may soon be better at skiing then I am, and he fears I will soon be better at biking than he is. LOL.

We take two week-long family vacations each year to Colorado with our (now) 11-year-old daughter: in March for skiing, in July for mountain biking. Loving life!


Edited to add "(my husband)."


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Spoon Man said:


> This is my fiance's first season. Before this year, the last bike she owned had training wheels and little mermaid stickers on it. She has come a long way in a very short amount of time.


Nice shots of a familiar area. I might have ran into (not literally) your fiance a couple of weeks ago while making our way around a mom and calf moose on that trail.

edit: "that trail" being the big water trail to dog lake.


----------



## Wanny (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow great stories. How great it would be to meet a girl that also shares this passion... seems impossible to find that over here.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, I may as well put up photos of my _former_ girlfriend on a ride we did last weekend.

I say "former" because we've been married several years now :thumbsup:


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah Boise!!!


----------



## atomik-j (Sep 15, 2011)

My woman is jealous of my bike and the time I spend with it. My response "I had the bike long before you and will have it long after you" she didn't like that. Too bad so sad.


----------



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)

johnnyspoke said:


> Nice shots of a familiar area. I might have ran into (not literally) your fiance a couple of weeks ago while making our way around a mom and calf moose on that trail.
> 
> edit: "that trail" being the big water trail to dog lake.


I'm sure you saw her then. She came home telling me all about it, she was so amazed (they don't have moose where she's from). They've been out in force this summer. I saw a large bull on flying dog in August, a calf at Silver Lake a week ago, another large bull near Mill D the very next day, another calf on the S-turn in BCC, and then the two she saw.


----------



## PoserLowroad (Nov 13, 2010)

I made every mistake in the book in this area, just like the first time I took her skiing I started her on the intermediate slope, with the logic that momentum would be her friend. It wasn't.

First ride, took her on her hybrid on the perimeter trails, who knew that was too much for that bike, though she made it without incident, but other riders asked her if she was going to ride the double black on that bike, and were impressed that she made it that far back into the preserve.

Got her a Myka Comp, insisted that she go clip-less from the start, as to not build bad habits. Again a few horizontal track-stands, and scraped shins later, that proved that to be a yet another mistake.

Got her flats, but thought she could handle a bit of rooty gnar. Again, another mistake.

Oh yeah, Florida is hot in the Summer, another mistake.

The saving grace was when we signed her up for a beginners class, and she realized that she was actually pretty good by now, compared to the rest of the class, and that built her confidence. It also helped that the instructors reiterated everything I had been telling her all along. They even noticed that she would glance at me, when they repeated what she had heard a thousand times, and realized that I was really trying to help.

Now we ride together, on the trails that she now knows and likes, and she has thought me in no uncertain terms that no, means no.

Now I concentrate on the basics of hydration and nutrition with her to keep her fresh and we have been having a blast.

Yes, I'm the sole beneficiary on the policy.

On edit: I'm really not as horrible as this makes me sound as she is a big girl, and now has the bug.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm going to give it a shot soon. She has been interested, so that makes it easier. I have decided to simply take it as easy as possible on the easiest and most scenic trail that I know. Tasty lunch at the end should help too. I'll have to wait to recover from my biopsy some more but it will be fun-hopefully.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

My wife said to me the other day.. we should do family bike day on Monday nights!! I almost feel over!! Patients is a good thing to have in this area!!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Are you really Screampints avi?


----------



## rollis (Feb 24, 2007)

It's awesome having a common interest. He we are in Dupont Forest.


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

@pmk that is the sickest tandem i have ever seen


----------



## chickenowa (Sep 8, 2011)

No one should inist his girlfriend to ride. If she wants to, she will.
On the very beginnig of my relationship, my boyfriend insisted me to ride quicker than I could. I was angry and not willing to ride with him. I asked him to stop pressurising me and he did it. 
Now we can enjoy ridind together without beeing mad on each other 
Now I'm riding faster, Avg speed = 21km/h and both of us are happy

This is us on vacations:


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

jaltura said:


> Envious of all you guys with riding wives/girlfriends. Had one of those once and stupidly let her get away...now riding is an "escape" from my wife.


That sounds terrible, that's no way to live


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

My GF genuinely likes to ride, but she doesn't make it a priority, so she ends up going a few times a year. 

When she does go, she has a blast.

Make sure that she has a comfortable saddle. I took her to a Specialized shop and they fit her on the ass-o-meter and she loves it


----------



## Gonzoso (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm trying to get my girlfriend of 2 years to go riding. I've not pressured her at all really, I've suggested it a few times. 

We often go whitewater kayaking, using my Subaru and her Exploder to transport. She sees/hears about all my fun rides and recently got some cash so she was looking at getting a bike.

Looking at CL for a bike and got stood up by a buyer, lost some $ on gas, and started asking her what kind of bike she wanted.

She's 6' and I'm 5'10", got he to try my Marin HT, and my Cobia and she liked the trek. Found a bikes direct bike with similar geometry, and got her to pick a few out she liked. She's in college and broke so I padded her budget a bit and have a nice Motobecane on order now.

I plan on starting with a few local short rides, or perhaps a 25 mile rail trail ride to get her used to it on easy stuff. I might even break out my old 26" with flat pedals to slow myself down a bit.

I read this thread to get some advice from those who've gone before me in this endeavor and it has been quite helpful.


----------



## Storms85 (Feb 5, 2013)

I started riding because of my boyfriend. He never said anything to me about it to try and get me to go with him, but when he would get back from riding I'd ask him how it was and we'd talk about it. Then one day he told me how there was a 50+ year old woman on a beginner trail on a hybrid, and it was obviously her first time on a bike. I guess I always thought mountain biking was way too crazy for me, but when he said that I figured if she could go out and try it then so could I. So I asked him to take me, so we went out to that beginner trail, and a few days later I bought my first bike. 
I love riding, and it's awesome to be able to do something fun that we both enjoy together.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I am a lucky man when it comes to riding with my girlfriend. She was an olympic level horse eventer and I met her when she was getting out for the sport so I introduced it as a sort of transition. She took to it right away and is now training for enduro racing in her 3rd year on the bike.

I went against popular advice and took her to Whiteface Mtn for her first time downhilling. Now the bar has been set high and every other dh experience seems way more tame. In her 2nd year of downhilling she struggles with some confidence and pushing herself, but it is awesome to have her out there with me and a lot of times it is her idea.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the opposite problem(or person) as it is me(female) who is a biker and the hubs is not. But he never has been and never will be. He likes basketball and baseball and thankfully has no idea how much my bikes really cost or else that would probably be the bigger issue!
I have always been a biker and was carfree for a period of 10 years, some of which was when we dated. So he knew what he was getting into. Although I think perhaps he thought I might outgrow it eventually....a childish hobby maybe? Nope, my tastes just matured Luncky him!

So to share my passion, he has a very nice bike thati bought him. I always ask if he'd like to ride with me or the kids, accepting or declining is completely up to him and we move on. I do think sharing the same passions is good for the most part but I really think respecting someone else's dislikes or quirks is better. He would no more try to convince me to STOP riding as I should try to convince him TO ride. kWIM? Replace the opposite scenario and see how you would feel. So we love each other for what we like and respect each other for what we don't. Honestly, it is good for relationships to have space for individual pursuits too.

Or at least that is what I tell myself when I am alone on the trail.


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Don't buy a girlfriend a bike. If she wants to ride, she'll get her own. Oh, and don't date a girlfriend that can't obtain her own.


----------



## Gonzoso (Mar 25, 2012)

Mrwhlr said:


> Don't buy a girlfriend a bike. If she wants to ride, she'll get her own. Oh, and don't date a girlfriend that can't obtain her own.


In my case my girlfriend goes to college full time at a pricey university. I'm 27 and have a full time job. She saved up about 200 for a bike, and let me hold onto it as I'm shopping for a bike for her. I threw in another 120 or so to get a Motobecane 450HT, which I'll assemble and present her with next week.

While I'm a bit of a cradle robber, I'm by no means wealthy and she knows that, she's only into me for my personality and looks. I just like to help out and hope it'll end well.

Besides, 100$ of that came from a friend whom I loaned 100 to get an apartment and avoid homelessness. She's since recovered, gotten a steady job and a house so she paid me back the 100, which I'd written off long ago. So it's sorta only costing me 20$ out of pocket if I rationalize.


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Gonzoso said:


> In my case my girlfriend goes to college full time at a pricey university.


Oh, duuuuude. Tread lightly, young Jedi!


----------



## ikarus189 (May 11, 2008)

Best advice I can give is (if you are going to buy her a bike) get a nice one from the start. I tried getting my (then) GF a crappy Kona hardtail with junky heavy parts. She hated riding. 2 frustrating years later got her a tricked out Santa Cruz Juilanna. Now she loves it. Makes sense though...none of us enjoy riding crappy equipment.


----------



## Njhardrock (Feb 17, 2013)

My girlfriend is prolly the only person I ride with who doesn't whine.... And I let my riding buddies know that whenever they whine about something....


----------



## Evin (May 12, 2013)

*Thoughts from a woman rider*

_*Hi folks! As a woman rider, I thought I would offer my 2 cents.*_ I first started MTBing about four years ago with my ex. He was a little impatient but mostly just a far and away better rider than I. There was some conflict and I was also a big pain in the ass. It didn't help that my bike didn't fit right.

Years later, I have re-discovered dirt and I love it. I now have a custom-built bike that my ex and I put together, though I installed most of the componentry myself bc I love to learn.

I also learned how to fix a broken chain and do some other trailside repairs just in case and carry a tool. It's empowering to feel confident doing anything I need to do for myself or others.

Today was my second ride in a year, my second on my new custom-built bike, and my first solo ride. It was AMAZING. I got caught in the rain and got muddy, then rain-rinsed, then muddy again. I was like a swamp thing.

The critical factors to being so comfortable on a ride (especially for new riders, and who may be female as well):

-the bike needs to fit right! Also invest in an amazing saddle. I ride on the WTB Deva which is basically the best for girls. My goodies are thanking me after may hours of riding in two straight days after a one year hiatus.

-invest in a very comfy bike short. I currently ride on gel but will transition to foam because foam doesn't feel like a wet diaper. ugh. so unsexy.

-full-suspension is perfect for women because it gives you confidence to roll over roots and rocks and start doing log jumps on day one. it's also easier on our big hips and butts, and doesn't cause as much back pain as a hardtail did, from my experience.

-having a comprehensive mechanical skill set is the great equalizer. if you don't know how ti fix a flat or a broken chain, raise or lower your seat and tighten your frame in case you crash, you are going to walk home in tears and be miserable and moody.

-if you're on your period, be easy on yourself but definitely still ride. don't push yourself too hard but light exercise and the mood boost of the activity and outdoors will improve any PMS symptoms. (make sure you have a comfy seat!!!)

-stay hydrated and have proper nutrition. eating **** and not drinking will make you a grumpy rider and negatively impact anyone in your riding group. it's like those snickers commercials.

-gear up with comfy gloves and a camelbak. Leave the clipless shoes and pedals for a few weeks or months down the road. Just have good traction on your pedals and wear trail-running shoes for grip when dismounted. I will get on clipless soon, but for now I wear Salomon XT wings.

-you will likely feel very empowered, confident and secure while wearing armor. I have crappy velcro FOX lower leg armor but I want some really awesome stormtrooper **** from sixsixone or something. I also tend to wear performance fabric leggings like running pants under my shorts and armor to prevent bug bites, sunburn, and scrapes if it's not too hot.

-Most of all, just be sure if you're bringing someone new, you are really easy on them. NO PRESSURE. The worst thing is for you to say to a newbie, "come on, you can do it!" to try to gently encourage them to do a steep downhill or something. You have to let them go at their own pace.

If you follow along with these guidelines, you are GUARANTEED to help someone go from a completely new rider to a passionate MTB-er! I have my dear ex (my best friend) to thank for helping me get this bike together and who taught me a lot. But now I'm spreading my wings and flying on "Die Valkyrie!"


----------



## jujodo (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow, wisdom, beauty and a mtb'r.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Evin said:


> _*Hi folks! As a woman rider, I thought I would offer my 2 cents.*_ I first started MTBing about four years ago with my ex. He was a little impatient but mostly just a far and away better rider than I. There was some conflict and I was also a big pain in the ass. It didn't help that my bike didn't fit right.
> 
> Years later, I have re-discovered dirt and I love it. I now have a custom-built bike that my ex and I put together, though I installed most of the componentry myself bc I love to learn.
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

If you can find it, a women-only ride clinic or riding group is awesome for the ladies. My wife and I have been riding together off and on (kids) for 15 years. For my 40th Bday I bought a new AM bike, and decided to get her a new Nickel at the same time, she hadn't ridden in 8 years. She then decided to join a women only riding group. Wow, is all I can say. She is now in the second season, and rips. She took me on a new-to-me technical trail, and I could not believe her riding ability. She says that if she can do it, so can I. It is a lot easier to take-on challenges when you are being "coached" by a peer. They push each other every ride and it shows.


----------



## pulpwoody (Jan 31, 2006)

Just saw this post. Here in Austin, we have a great program through our local mtb club called Ride Like a Girl. Women teaching women how to ride a bike.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Maybe I'm a bit different...not sure. From a woman's perspective...

I learned how to ski with dudes. I learned how to bike with dudes. I like riding with and learning from dudes. 

I don't mind getting in over my head or blood or endos or scarred shins. I love ledges and chunk. If I can clean a trail, it wasn't a good trail.

I love that my then fiance now husband pushed me beyond my limits - he and his friends constantly inspired me to be a better, more aggressive rider. I love that they kept me riding through pain, mud, fear, and self-doubt. I love that when I thought I couldn't do something, they were there to show me my true limits. I love that they didn't let me give up. On pumpy uphill, I was never without a cheering squad. Do you think they let me quit? Not one bit. I can still hear them cheering me on...

I love that on porcupine rim, a lovely Canadian rode ahead of me and challenged me to catch him - I did! Following his tire up and down features that I never dreamed I could conquer. He was superman and I was just pulling on his cape.

I didn't feel intimidated by my inabilities, by walking my bike, by falling hard; I wanted to learn more, get better, and they never let me make excuses. I love that when my something broke 6 miles in on a 22 mile ride, my husband didn't jump in and save me, he told me to figure it out.

I love that in pushing myself I learned my limits and that I learned to trust my own judgement. I love that in trusting myself I learned how to work on bike and how to use it properly.

I love that my husband always makes me lead, even when I'm slower, even when I'm having a bad day. I love my cheering squad and the sound of his tires behind me.

I like riding alone sometimes. I like getting into trouble.

I like pushing it; I love having fun. I think its fun to push limits, try something different, and end a trail exhausted and with a few new scars. 

I'm not a doll that needs to be coaxed and protected. I can ride what you ride; I want to ride what you ride. If I can't do something, I want you to do it and show me how. I want to practice it, master it. I want to be your partner in crime and to inspire you as much as you inspire me. There aren't any tricks to getting your wife or girlfriend to love riding. It's not rocket science. It all comes down to love and trust. 

I ride with a few lovely ladies that like riding and do it for various reasons, but they don't love it; they may grow to love it, but it's not a passion - it's exercise, it's a way to spend time outdoors. This goes for some guys too. 

But as for me? I love riding. I loved riding from the first second I hopped on a bike, from the first time I crashed hard, from my first lesson, the first time I cleaned that crux on Upper, my first accidental ledge, and my first broken bone. I live it; I breathe it; I crave it.

My best advice? Let your significant other fall in love with riding. Give them what they need to love it. It's that love that will keep them riding for years to come.


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

snowgypsy said:


> maybe i'm a bit different...not sure. From a woman's perspective...
> 
> I learned how to ski with dudes. I learned how to bike with dudes. I like riding with and learning from dudes.
> 
> ...


this. 100%


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

I got my girlfriend riding. Until the wife found out. Well, make that ex-wife. :thumbsup:


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi mudpuppy you enjoyed the ride and your girl friend had a nice day.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I just recently broke up with my girlfriend because she only "tolerated" that i rode. 

Time to keep an eye out for ladies that actually ride. :3


----------



## B-J (May 17, 2013)

Earthpig said:


> I got my girlfriend riding. Until the wife found out. Well, make that ex-wife. :thumbsup:


Hahaha love it!


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

B-J said:


> Hahaha love it!


"B-J" AAAhahahahaaaaaa!


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Huskywolf said:


> I just recently broke up with my girlfriend because she only "tolerated" that i rode.
> 
> Time to keep an eye out for ladies that actually ride. :3


! :thumbup:


----------



## B-J (May 17, 2013)

Mrwhlr said:


> "B-J" AAAhahahahaaaaaa!


What?! Same initials as the mayor of London. Who is also cycling mad. It's a good name! ;-)


----------

